# need suggestions for compatable fish



## Lt.Dan (May 8, 2007)

there is plenty of space in my tank and would like to add a pair to as many as 4 of a kind of one species to it. I'm not very good at judging compatability. It is a freshwater tank, and I have two glass(ghost) cat fish, three black skirt tetras, and one orange von rio flame tetra. what other fish would go well with them? preferably an easy level of care.


----------



## Enzo (Mar 25, 2007)

for 30 gallons and above u can have congo tetras one of my favorites u can have loaches and gouramis to


----------



## Lt.Dan (May 8, 2007)

thanks, my tank isnt 30 gal. any specific species of loaches or gouramis?


----------



## Enzo (Mar 25, 2007)

yoyo loaches are cool they have tiger like stripes that spell YO-YO clown loaches can work but the do grwo huge but it takes a long time red tails loaches hill stream loaches 

dwarf gouramis or ok looking the lace or pear gouramis look very nice and they can go with a huge variety of fish sunset gouramis are nice colbalts or a bit mean to smaller gouramis 

do check with the sizes of the loaches and gold or pearl gouramis if u get them how big is your tank anyways?


----------



## Lt.Dan (May 8, 2007)

thanks, it is ten gallon but ive had all my fish for about a year and they are all farely smaller, im probably looking for a pair anway so overstocking isnt a problem.(the tetras all stay in the same place and the cats are up in the back right corner all the time so the whole left tank and mid are is open)


----------



## Lt.Dan (May 8, 2007)

sorry if i cant double post but it wont let me edit my last one so i had too. I was also wondering even though they are semi-agressive would tiger or cherry barbs be compatable?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to Fishforum.com.

Ten gallons is too small to accommodate any more fish I'm afraid. Glass catfish grow to almost 5 inches and will need more company than just two. At this size and requirement, they can push the limits of the ten gallons. Black skirts don't stay small either at 6-7 cm max size. Stick with Von Rio tetras and some Microrasboras. Otos and kuhli loaches will fit the bill. No yoyo loaches should be in a tank of 20 gallons or less. They grow to 5 at most and need a lot of swimming space to swim around.

Dwarf gouramis are good suggestions but remember to provide plenty of plants for the female(silvery or drab in color) to hide otherwise the male will bully her to death. No two males in the tank. Other option is honey gouramis.


----------



## Lt.Dan (May 8, 2007)

well ive done some research and ive found that the fish sizes you posted are lengths in the wild. glass cats will only grow 3 in., in an aquarium and black skirts only grow 4 cm. thanks for the compatable fish though. Ten gallons being too small, that im not so sure of, my uncle had a ten gallon with 1 Pleco, 4 neon tetras, 2 angel fish, 4 tiger barbs, and a siamese fighting fish. He never had any of them die from an attack, thay lived very long.(although the barbs and angel fish nipped some of the tetras fins.)

also, arent Otos agressive? and ive tried rasboras the glass cats killed them


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Lt.Dan said:


> well ive done some research and ive found that the fish sizes you posted are lengths in the wild. glass cats will only grow 3 in., in an aquarium and black skirts only grow 4 cm. thanks for the compatable fish though. Ten gallons being too small, that im not so sure of, my uncle had a ten gallon with 1 Pleco, 4 neon tetras, 2 angel fish, 4 tiger barbs, and a siamese fighting fish. He never had any of them die from an attack, thay lived very long.(although the barbs and angel fish nipped some of the tetras fins.)
> 
> also, arent Otos agressive? and ive tried rasboras the glass cats killed them


I've seen plenty of fish in fish stores at the sizes Lupin described.

The barbs and angel fish nipping the tetras is likely to have been because there wasn't ample space for the tetras to get away, and so were 'in the road' of the barbs and angel fish all the time.

You must remember to take the size of your bioload into account as well, not just the physical size of the fish.


----------



## Lt.Dan (May 8, 2007)

well thanks guys i think i'll just get a 5 gallon tank and get 1-2 barbs


----------



## miagrrl (May 3, 2007)

i don't recommend putting tiger barbs in a tank smaller than 20 gallons, they are definately a schooling fish, and will nip each other agressively in small numbers. they are best in groups of at least 6. i have three in a 10 gallon tank, and it was a nightmare to get them to cooperate and not try to nip eachother's tails off! if you are desprate for a barb in a small tank, i'de go with one that is less of a schooler- like a cherry barb.


----------



## Lt.Dan (May 8, 2007)

well i was actually reffering to cherry barbs, tiger barbs are a hassel, my friend has some


----------

